# Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank



## wuugi83 (14. Dez. 2012)

So habe heute mit der negativform meiner gfk becken begonnen. diese gewählte größe ist als filtertank nutzbar oder als hälterungs becken  ein deckel und trennwände werden bedarfs abhängig verbaut.


der korpus mit gerungen und schrägen ist verleimt 
abmesseungen innen 1380*740*740 
die kanten laufen jeweils um 5 grad zusammen zum grösten teil wird diese aus siebdruckplatten gefertigt.


hier mal eine kleine skizze fotos folgen morgen


----------



## wuugi83 (15. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

*so hier mal die ersten fotos :*

morgen kommt die grundplatte 
ich denke zum 24 ten bekomme ich den ersten abzug


----------



## Zacky (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

schön, wenn man sowas kann und dafür auch die entsprechenden Möglichkeiten und Mittel hat... bin auf die weitere Doku gespannt

Konzipierst du auch gleich die Schmutzablässe und die Einläufe mit ein, oder machst du das im Nachinein?


----------



## wuugi83 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

einen bodenablauf hatte ich angedacht ... aber ich denke ich halte es in modul bauweise  wenn einer gebraucht wird muss nur ein dementsprechendes loch in die dafür vorgesehene vertiefung (mulde) schneiden und den ba, ne scheibe , ablauf etc einkleben (modul bauweise ikea) . eine form sollte so vielseitig sein wie wie es nur geht. 
angedacht ist sie als filtertank als zuchtbecken mit 3kammerfilter als quarantänebecken mit rollen drunter für brandholz usw
diese größe und form ähnlichen behläter kosten auf dem markt ca 1000 euro 
ich kann mir nun für nen bruchteil des geldes nun bauen was ich will und wie ich es will ... den ersten muster tank mach ich schweinchen rosa 



eine einfache form kostet in der herstellung ca 100 euro (material)  und hält wenns hoch kommt 4 bis 5 abzüge. bei guter bauweise sind bis zu 1000 abzüge drin und man kann sie wieder sanieren da ist man aber schnell bei 1000 euro material.


----------



## troll20 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

schön wenn man sowas bauen kann 

du schreibst: kosten für den Rohling Form liegt bei 100 € und was kostet der Rest sprich die Platten usw. ????
Womit und wie werden die geklebt? Wird sowas nicht sonst geschweißt?

gruß René


----------



## wuugi83 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

die einfachen formen kann man aus pu schaumplatten herstellen die mit pu kleber verklebt danach abspachtelt und lackiert werden ..... nur noch wachsen und man kann abzüge herstellen 

denkbar ist auch ein vorhadenes objekt zu kopieren in dem man sich eine form davon abzieht ist nur ilegal solange nicht mindestens 10% abweichung vorhanden sind

für meinen boden ablauf der tanks bastel ich ne tuperschüssel um

mit sowas hab ich mir als jugentlicher mein taschen geld verdient und habe tunigteile für autos kopiert bzw hergestellt 


und formen bzw gfk teile kann jeder herstellen solage nicht zwei absolut linke hände es versuchen


----------



## wuugi83 (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

ich werd über die hundert euro kommen die form soll nen paar jahrzehnte schaffen 

bisher habe ich 4,5 qm 18mm multiplex platte verbraucht ca 500gr epoxit plus füllstoffe zum kleben bzw spachteln 8 va schrauben 3 mal 42mm, 25 selbstschneidene torx schrauben von 4,5 mal 60mm und etwas schwarzen leim weil der da noch rum stand und nicht in den müll sollte

sind bisher ca 90 euro und 10h arbeit

ich werde noch etwas epoxi und  feinspachtel verbrauchen und ca 2 litter lack und etwachs wachs und nen kupferrohr für den luft anschluss zum entformen  .... ich schätze alles in allem 190 euro


----------



## wuugi83 (22. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

so die form ist soweit fertig nun werde ich sie morgen noch polieren und 5 wachs schichten auftragen


----------



## wuugi83 (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

so wachs ist drauf und topcoat gestrichen in besonders ansprechendem brombeervanille ton ...
desweiteren habe ich nen 8mm kupferrohr eingebaut um dort später mit luftdruck besser zu entformen 

morgen werde ich laminieren ich denke 3 schichten matte 450 gr und einem gewebe 600 gr


----------



## Joachim (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

Hallo,

was du so zu Weihnachten treibst ... 

Also ich find dein Thema sehr interessant - ich werd zwar ganz sicher keine Teichtechnik bauen, aber es gibt andere Bereiche wo man das von dir gezeigte anwenden könnte.
Bitte weiterhin so ausführlich beschreiben. 

Es sind zwar nur wenige Antworten zu sehen - aber 555 Ansichten sprechen auch eine deutliche Sprache.


----------



## wuugi83 (24. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

die anwendungsbereiche sind groß ... ob epoxi , polyester oder vynelester .... 
wer fragen hat bin zur stelle .... 

werde die tage mal nen paar bilder machen davon wie ich schreibtische mache die mit kohlefasern (carbon) zur optik beschichtet werden .....


----------



## wuugi83 (25. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

der feiertag wurde sinnvoll genutzt : tank ist lamieniert


----------



## wuugi83 (26. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

so heute verstärkungen lamieniert und topcoat (gelcoat mit parafin) gestrichen .

morgen wird entformt da wird sich zeigen wie ordentlich ich war .


----------



## joshua98 (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

Hi wuugi, 

deine GFK-Behälter sehen nicht schlecht aus, welche Abmaße hat denn der Behälter?

Ich bleibe dran an deinem Thread.

Guten Rutsch.

Gruß Josh


----------



## wuugi83 (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

hallo troll20 abmesseungen innen b1380*h740*t740 an der oberkante nach unten hin zulaufent

habe mir gedanken zu den ba für die tanks gemacht und was nettes gefunden es sind bodenabläufe indenen direkt ein membranlüfter intgriert wurde . was haltet ihr von dieser lösung?

als untergestell verwenden die meisten tank hersteller auch gfk formteile .... meiner meinung nach nicht ausreichend ... wotte entweder hödenverstellbare füße nehmen oder zumindest ein stahl bzw edelstahl rahmen schweißen 


werde gleich entformen und schablonen für eine mittelwand anfertigen sowie den tank mal fluten 
schauen ob noch mehr verstärkungen beim nächsten rein müssen.


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

auf was für eine Materialdicke bist du denn jetzt?

könnte mir vorstellen das bei 1380 * 740 der Tank einen ordentlichen Bauch macht, wenn er gefüllt ist.

mfg René


----------



## wuugi83 (27. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

habe in den boden ne 12mm hartschaumplatte zur verstärkung einlamieniert die seiten werden noch mit nen winkelprofil an lamieniert zur versteifung reine laminatstärke beträgt ca 6mm sowohl matte als auch gelege und gewebe



form für die mittel wnd heute verleimt und tank entformt


----------



## snemeis (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

Alter Schwede, saubere Sache.
Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen mir ein Becken mit ca. 1,85 x 0,85 x 0,7m zu bauen.
Bin noch etwas unschlüssig bezüglich dem Material.
Entweder PE oder GFK.
Bei GFK habe ich aber keine Erfahrung in dieser Grösse.
Vom Modellbau Bereich habe ich Erfahrung mit Laminieren und ziehen von Formen, aber eben nicht in der Grösse.
Wieviel Liter Harz hast du verbraucht ? Ist der Topcoat auch Lebensmittelecht ?


----------



## wuugi83 (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

den den ich genommen habe ja ... .. der ist lebenmittelécht ... aber streng genommen gibt es sowas nicht da poleyester ca 15 jahre braucht um auszuhärten und in dieser zeit immer wieder ausgast....

also du kannst pro qm matte immer mit nem kilo harz rechnen .... kommt aus die matte an bzw gewebe 

kommt ganz drauf an wie du bauen möchtest ... soll es ein tank mit glatter innen wandung sein must du schon nen sauberen kern herstellen 
der kann als einweg kern dienen und günstig schnell hergestellt werden 
meine form /kern muss schon mindest 100 abformungen aushalten können
die frage ist auch wie du später das ganze verbauen willst als in der erde vergraben oder freihstehent ... wegen der wand stärke und verstärkungen 

schön ist es immer wenn man etwas zum kopiren hat als nen tank da zieht man sich innerhalb von 48h ne super form von ab .....

 im modell bau wird ja heut zu tage meist epoxi genommen da stabieler und leichter.... bei epoxi nimmt keine matten nur gelege und gewebe meist köper


----------



## wuugi83 (28. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

so hier mal ne amdere möglichkeit formen abzuziehen  wo es nicht auf eine hochglanz oberfläche ankommt 

man bestreicht die form das muster mit trennlack 
hier mal mit dem tank und der form für die tank trennwand


----------



## wuugi83 (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

die mit trennlack beschichteten form teile werden mit gelcoat gestrichen (dieses mal schwarz)


----------



## snemeis (29. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

Schon mal Danke für die infos. Bei der Herstellung der Form sehe ich weniger Probleme.
Was danach kommt ist dann schon problematischer.
Das Becken soll frei stehend sein, ich würde aber 2 Edelstahl Rahmen mit Einlaminieren oder einfach nur daran befestigen.
Beim Harz hätte ich in der Tat Epoxy genommen, was aber in den Mengen schon leicht teuer wird.
Aktuell habe ich ein PVC Becken das aber leider zu klein ist.

Mal sehen, vielleicht versuche ich mein Glück.

Wie lange benötigt Dein Becken bis es ausgegast hat ? Also bis der extreme Harz Geruch weg ist ?


----------



## snemeis (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

Was mir gerade noch einfällt, ich habe noch eine Rolle Kohle/Aramid Faser zu hause.
Macht es Sinn ein paar Lagen davon dazwischen zu legen, wegen der Stabilität oder ist das eher sinnlos ?


----------



## wuugi83 (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

kohle/ armid machen nur als rein laminat sinn das würd ich mehr für die optik verwenden ... 

epoxi kast mal eben das 10 bis 15 fache am harz sparst aber ca 20% an material .... es gibt auch kombi systeme ... vinylester+epoxi.....


epoxi ist nicht uv stabil und zerbröselt ohne schutz nach einiger zeit ... man kann vinylester gelcoat verwenden und in epoxi weiter aufbauen .... 

bei epoxi ist es wichtig über einen langen zeit raum möglist hohe temperaturen zu haben 
epoxi ist preislich für einen tank nicht lohnens wert ca 30€ per kg 
epoxi wird nur in geweben und gelgen lamierniert diese lassen sich schlecht über rundungen  und ecken verarbeiten 


in meinen augen ist die form das komplizierteste und der abzug ne kleinigkeit 
wenn die fläche der form einigermaßen glatt ist wachsen ... oder trennlack 

ich würde nen gelcoat verwenden was lebenmittel echt ist ...(vieleicht  auch vinylester)
matten und gewebe mit iso harz ohne parfin zusatz aber vorbeschleunigt nehmen 
unter die 2 letzten schichten glas die verstärkung einlegen denkbar ist stahl, pappe,holz ,hartschaum, spehrecore, kuststoffrohre etc.... das ganze am ende topcoat überstreichen und fertig 

bei bedarf topcoat anflexen bis aufs glas und noch was nach lamienieren zb streben füße usw

nur noch entformen nach 1 bis 2 tagen je nach temperatur


----------



## wuugi83 (30. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

hier mal nen beispiel für decke anwendungen von kohlefasern

beschichtung von schreibtischplatten mit 300gr qm in schachbrett webung
untergrund mit epoxi tränken gewebe auf legen und ebenfalls tränken mit dem spachtel sehr gut zu bewerkstelligen  im lezten schritt wird einabreiß gewebe aufgelgt um eine gleich mäßige fläche zu erziehlen und alle harznester zu entfernen . zu dem läst sich nach abziehen dieser schicht die aminröte entfernen ein fett haltiges abfall produkt der epoxi aushärtung ..

in weiteren schichten klebe ich ein streifen funier mittig auf ich denke da an __ palisander.
das ganze wird auf maß geschnitten mit umleimer versehen mahagoni und alle unebenheiten mit epoxi aufgefüllt .... schleifen lackieren polieren und fertig 

hier mal die ersten fotos


----------



## wuugi83 (31. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Herstellung von Gfk Becken/Tank*

heute mittel wand und tank entformt ca 15 min dank des trennlacks....
sieht noch etwas wühst aus die obfläche behält einen seiden glanz ist aber soweit glatt

die trennlack reste kann nun einfach mit warm wasser abspühlen


----------

